# [ODMP] Albany Police Department, New York ~ April 26, 2006



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

A Detective with the Albany Police Department was killed in the line of duty on April 26, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18305*


----------

